# الله واجب الوجود بذاته؟



## مصرى ثائر (25 يونيو 2012)

لدى سؤال: 

اذا قلنا أن الله يوجد بذاته........ 
اذن فوجود الله وكينونته لا تتوقف على علة أو سبب .............لان المعلول مرتبط بعلته ولا يكون الا بها. 

ولكن التعليم  يقول أن الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله فالله لا بمكن ان يكون الها له ذات الا اذا كان ثالوثا فى الواحد. 

اليس هذا معناه ان وجود الله له كيفية أو (شكلا)  مرتبط به....بحيث ان الله لا يوجد الا فى هذا القالب. 

فيكون الله اذا لا يكون بذاته فقط.....أى لا يتوقف وجوده على ذاته فقط. 
بل يتوقف ايضا على اتخاذ الله لهيئة او كيفية محددة.........محددة بتعريف عقيدة الثالوث؟! 

أرجو ان أجد اجابة تفصيلية علما بان هذاا السؤال فى عقلى منذ 2007 ؟


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز:
حبيب قلبي الغالي كلامك غريب شوية، لأن الله لا يوجد فيه شكل أو هيئة مثل الإنسان، فالله كائن بذاته، هو أعلن لنا ذاته ثالوث قدوس، والثالوث ليس شكل ولا هيئة في قالب كما تظن، لأن الرب نفسه قال: [ والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي، لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته ] (يوحنا 5: 37)
المشكلة يا أجمل أخ حلو أننا ننطلق من التفكير الإنساني لنصل لله في النهاية وبالطبع هذا غير صحيح، لأن حتى لو تكلمنا على الله أنه واحد عددياً منفرداً مثل الرقم، هذا لا يُعتبر أقل من ثلاثة، لأن ثلاثة وواحد كلاهما رقم لا ينطبق على الله، فالله ليس 3 ولا واحد عددياً بلغة الأرقام، لأن وحدانيته محفوظة في كيانه الخاص، الذي يستحيل فحصه بل يأتي لنا بإعلان في القلب فيتولد الإيمان الحي، لأن بدون رؤية وإعلان إلهي سندخل في نظريات وأفكار فلسفية نتكلم بها عن الله ونعطي تعريفات مبنيه على بما أن وإذن، وهذا معترض وهذا مؤيد، وهذا صح وهذا خطأ، وهذا دين توحيد وهذا دين شرك.. الخ، فأول لما يدخل التفكير في شخصية الله وكيانه، تخرج كل فلسفة وفكر فنَعبُد من هو ليس الله، بل صنم خلقته أفكارنا عن الله لكي نعبده، لأن لكل واحد تفكير يُريد ان يُسقطه على إلهه الخاص، وكأن يقول حاشاك يا الله أنت لست كذلك فأنت كذا وكذا... الخ، وكأننا نحن الذين صنعنا الله وعملناه بأفكارنا الفلسفية ...

فأنا أعبد الله الذي يُظهر لي ذاته ويعلمني عن شخصه، وليس أنا من أكتشفه واصنعه بتفكيري الشخصي، فالله حي وكائن بذاته وأصل ونبع كل وجود وحياة، فالتعرف على شخص يختلف عن التعرف على مادة فكرية أطوعها بعقلي لتتناسب مع تفكيري أنا فأقبلها وأتعايش معها، وهذا ليس الله بالطبع، بل فلسفة فكر محصور في اتجاه عقلي، وهذا ينطبق على المادة الجامدة، أو القصة والأسلوب الأدبي والشعر، لأنه بيعبر عن شخصيتي وتفكيري أنا...مع أن هذا لا ينفع بالطبع في كل العلاقات الشخصية، أي علاقة شخص بشخص..

فمثلاً لو أنت أحببت أن تتعرف علىَّ، هل ينفع أن تضع فرضيات عني وأنت لم تراني، وأن تكون صورة عن شخصيتي من مجرد كلام سمعته، الكلام الذي ستسمعه عني ربما يجعلك تشتاق أن تراني وتتعرف بي، ولكن شوقك ومحبتك التي تولدت في داخلك لي لا تجعلك تتكلم عني كلاماً صحيحاً لأنك لم تلتقي بي بعد، ولم تعرفني كشخص حي أمامك تراني وتسمعني وأسمعك وتسألني عن نفسي وتتعرف عليَّ بالشركة والعِشرة الدائمة، أما لو لم يتم اللقاء بيني وبينك فلن تستطيع أن توصفني بدقة، بل ستضع ملامح خاصة حسب تخيلك الشخصي وإحساسك، وبذلك تصنع صورة في مخيلتك عن شخص وهمي تتمنى أن تراه في هذا القالب، ولكنك لم تعيش مع شخصية حقيقية واعتباريه تعرفها وتتداخل معها في شركة حقيقية من أي نوع، مثل الصداقة الزمالة الإخوة... الخ...

لذلك يا أجمل أخ حلو الصلاة هي عملية لقاء يولد إيمان حي يرى ما لا يُرى، أي يرى وجه الله المُنير فيُشرق في القلب لمسة حياة وفي الذهن معرفة خاصة يتنسم منها الإنسان رائحة الحياة ليدخل في شركة حب مع الله الحي الذي يُعلن ذاته، لأنه لا يكفي أبداً أن نعرف عن الله، بل أن نقترب منه ونطلب إعلان ذاته لنا، وأن يمس قلبنا بقوته فنتغير ونصير خليقة جديدة منفتحه على شخصه العظيم، فلما نؤمن هذا الإيمان الحي ندخل في المعرفة الإلهية ويسقط كل سؤال لأننا التقينا بالله الحي ففرحنا وعرفنا بمن آمنا .... وهذه هي خبرة الإيمان الحي... كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

أرجو من أي مُعلِّق على الموضوع لا يكتب كلام فكر وفلسفة عن الثالوث القدوس
بل يكتب في إطار الخبرة والحياة، لأن الله ليس نظرية ولا أفكار تُقال بل شخص حي يُعلن ذاته
​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (25 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز:
> حبيب قلبي الغالي كلامك غريب شوية، لأن الله لا يوجد فيه شكل أو هيئة مثل الإنسان، فالله كائن بذاته، هو أعلن لنا ذاته كثالوث قدوس، والثالوث ليس شكل ولا هيئة في قالب كما تظن، لأن الرب نفسه قال: [ والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي، لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته ] (يوحنا 5: 37)
> المشكلة يا أجمل أخ حلو أننا ننطلق من التفكير الإنساني لنصل لله في النهاية وبالطبع هذا غير صحيح، لأن حتى لو تكلمنا على الله أنه واحد عددياً منفرداً مثل الرقم، هذا لا يُعتبر أقل من ثلاثة، لأن ثلاثة وواحد كلاهما رقم لا ينطبق على الله، فالله ليس 3 ولا واحد عددياً بلغة الأرقام، لأن وحدانيته محفوظة في كيانه الخاص، الذي يستحيل فحصه بل يأتي لنا بإعلان في القلب فيتولد الإيمان الحي، لأن بدون رؤية وإعلان إلهي سندخل في نظريات وأفكار فلسفية نتكلم بها عن الله ونعطي تعريفات مبنيه على بما أن وإذن، وهذا معترض وهذا مؤيد، وهذا صح وهذا خطأ، وهذا دين توحيد وهذا دين شرك.. الخ، فأول لما يدخل التفكير في شخصية الله وكيانه، تخرج كل فلسفة وفكر فنَعبُد من هو ليس الله، بل صنم خلقته أفكارنا عن الله لكي نعبده، لأن لكل واحد تفكير يُريد ان يُسقطه على إلهه الخاص، وكأن يقول حاشاك يا الله أنت لست كذلك فأنت كذا وكذا... الخ، وكأننا نحن الذين صنعنا الله وعملناه بأفكارنا الفلسفية ...
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك على ردك واتفق معك طبعا فى ان الاعتقاد فى الله هو شئ يحدثه الله فى قلوبنا وليس نتيجة دراسات عقلية او ثمرة تفكير انسانى .......فكل ما نعتقده فى ال....(الله) مصدره الله .  

وواضح من كلامك أنك تظننى مسيحى......والحق أنى مسلم وأسأل عنى الاخ عبود عبده عبود....هذا للعلم أخى. 

 وأتفقك معك تقريبا فى كل ما قلته  لكنى................ 

 لم أجد فى كلامك اجابه لسؤالى!!
دعنى أقتبس من كلامك قليلا:

 والثالوث ليس شكل  ولا هيئة في قالب كما تظن، لأن الرب نفسه قال: [ والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني  يشهد لي، لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته ] (يوحنا 5: 37) 
 
أنت تنفى ان يكون الثالوث هو شكل او هيئة أو ......الخ. 
اذن ما هو الثالوث؟ 

فى كلمة واحدة ما هو الثالوث بالنسبة لله 
يعنى هل هو؟ 

الثالوث صفة الله؟ 
أم الثالوث طبيعة الله؟ 
أم صيغة الله؟ 
أريد ان أعرف منك توصيف الثالوث....عندما نتكلم عن الثالوث ..فنحن نتكلم عن احدى صفات الله أم حقيقة ذات الله؟أم........الله؟.....الخ 

يعنى الثالوث فى كلمة واحدة ماهو (عن الله)؟ 
صدقنى أنا لا أطلب ان تفهمنى شيئا محددا او تشرح لى ما هو فوق عقلى. 
بل أريد فقط ان تعبر عن اعتقادك بوضوح بحيث يكون لكل مصطلح فى عقيدتك تعريف محدد
نحن كمسلمين لم تعرف عقولنا الا شيئين.....ذات الله وصفات الله. 
فهل الثالوث شيئا ثالثا......وما اسم هذا الشئ؟! 


النقطة الاخرى فى نفس الموضوع هى: 

الله كائن بذاته 

أعتقد ان تفهم معنى هذه العبارة-مثلى تماما-فهلا وضحت لى كيف نطبق هذه القاعدة على عقيدة الثالوث....كالاتى: 

1- الله موجود بذاته........القاعدة الاولى. 
2- الله لا يمكن أن يوجد الا كثالوث.....القاعدة الثانية 


الا تلاحظ ان القاعدة الثانية تخالف القاعدة الاولى....لان القاعدة الثانية تضع شرطا لازما لوجود الله وهذا الشرط -كما هو واضح- ليس هو ذاته. 


يعنى وجود الله (كشئ نقرره) لن يصح و لن يكون اصلا الا اذا (كان الله ثلاثة اقانيم متمايزة متحدة الجوهر) 

نستنتج بوضوح من هذا أن (الاحمر بين القوسين) شرطا لازما لكى يتحقق وجود الله. 

سأعيدها لك ثانية 


نستنج من ذلك أن الثالوث شرطا لازما لكى يتحقق وجود الله. 

هذا الاستنتاج ليس نتيجة محاولة منا لكى نستوعب ونهضم الثالوث ........لا ....لا تتصور ذلك.
بل هو استنتاح منطقى عادى نقوم به عن طريق تطبيق القاعدة الاولى  على (كلامنا عن الله). 
نحن هنا طبقنا القاعدة الاولى (المكتوبة بالأحمر) على كلامنا الذى نعبر به عن الثالوث! 

فقل لى بالله عليك.......كيف بعد هذا نقول لأنفسنا أن الله (الثالوث) كائن بذاته أو موجود بذاته؟  


مع خالص التحيات.


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز الذي مني له كل احترام وتقدير 
أنا على فكره لم أفترض أنك مسيحي ولا حتى مسلم، لأن الأثنين عندي سيان ولا فرق على الإطلاق، فسواء كنت مسيحي أو لك اي دين آخر مهما ما كان لن تتغير الإجابة لأني أقصدها كما هي وأُقدمها للجميع بلا أي استثناء، وكلنا إنسان عزيز عند الله الحي بلا تمييز، لأننا نحن من نصنع التمييز ولكن الله الحي يحب الكل بلا تفريق...

عموماً أنا كل ما وضحته أن كل أسئلتك تدور في توصيف ومعنى كلمات لتصل لقناعة فكريه يا إما لصالحك يا أما لصالح الآخر، والله يا صديقي الحلو لا يُنظر إليه بهذا الشكل كما تعلم، لأني أكلمك في خبرة لقاء حي لشهادة الله عن ذاته في القلب، لأن ماذا سينفعنا الحديث والأفكار المتراصة عن الله كفكر وقناعة عقل !!! أليس هدفك أنك تقنعني أننا على خطأ، ولو دخلت معك في حديث لإقناعك فلن تقتنع وسندخل في حلقة مفرغة ما بين مؤيد ومُعارض، ومن لديه فلسفة ومنطق أقوى يقنع الآخر، وبالطبع سنظل نلف وندور حوالين فكر كل واحد فينا يحاول أن يثبت للآخر أنه صح والآخر على خطأ بين، وقد تصل التعليقات إلى 60 أو 600 تعليق ولن ننتهي أبداً، ويضيع علينا احنا الاتنين في النهاية معرفة الله كشخص حي يُعلن ذاته لنا ليكون لنا حياه باسمه، ونضيع وقت بعض في لف ودوران نخرج منه مجهدين وفي حالة إعياء تام !!!

الله الحي الذي أعرفه ليس إله الفلسفة ومجرد قناعة عقل بفكرة، ولكنه الله الحي الذي يلمسني ويُغيرني ويشهد لذاته ويعلنها لي سراً في قلبي من الداخل، لأن الإيمان ليس قفزة في الظلام ولا دخول في حديث الفكر الخالي من حضور الله بشخصه، وصدقني عن خبرة، أمام الله سيسقط كل سؤال لأن رؤية الله كنور وحياة تُشرق على القلب والفكر فيستنير ويتعرف على الله كشخص حي يشع في داخلي حياة، فالله القدوس يعرف لنا ذاته وعنده تسقط كل اسئلتنا ووحدته وحدة مطلقة ليست وحدة الواحد الجامد ولا وحدة رقم 3 عددياً، فالله ليس عدد بين واحد وثلاثة كل هذا فلسفة فكر، فالله ثالوث بإعلانه لذاته، وهذا إعلان شرحه صعب للغاية لأنه يُصب في إعلان مجده الخاص عن ذاته، وليس فلسفة فكر شخصي نتناقش ونتحاور فيه، وفي المنتدى تم الحديث كثيراً عن الثالوث بالتفصيل، ومناقشات كثيرة لم ولن تنتهي ولازال بعضها مفتوحاً، ولا أُريد ان أدخل في إعادة ما قيل قبل ذلك، لأن اهتمامي أني لا اُضيع وقتك في مهاترات كلام لا يودي ولا يجيب، لأن الله إله حي لو أنا اريد ان أعرفه واقرب إليه يلتقيني ويكشف لي ذاته، وحينئذٍ مش يهمني أدخل في أحاديث لإثبات من هو على صواب ومن هو على خطأ، بل يهمني أن الناس تعرف من أحببت وأوجههم إليه ليطلبوه من كل قلبهم فيجدونه حاضراً معهم...

على فكرة كلنا خاسرون بسبب أن كل واحد فينا عايز يقنع الآخر بفكرة، ومش عايز يلتقي مع الآخر في علاقة حياة مع الله، فلو كل واحد فينا التقى مع الله في حياة صلاة بالحب، صدقني سيسقط كل خلاف فكري فوراً ويتمجد الله ويُستعلن لنا، فأنت تبحث عن تعريفات وشروحات، وانا أبحث عن الحياة الذي تمس القلب من الداخل، لأني أُريد أن أحيا في شركة حياة مع الله الحي ولا أريد ان أعرف معلومات وأفكار وقناعة عقل، فلنلتقي هناك عند الله الحي في صلاة محبة أياً كان نوعها وشكلها، فابحث يا صديقي الحلو عن الحياة وليس المعلومات والأفكار لأنها كثيرة وستربكك لأن كل واحد سيرد عليك بوجهة نظر لن تقتنع بها، ولكن حينما يجاوبك الله فسيسقط كل سؤال وتدخل الحياة إليك فتفرح جداً ... أقبل مني كل اعتزاز ومحبة لشخصك الحلو، كن معافي
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع بسيط جدا الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## مصرى ثائر (25 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز الذي مني له كل احترام وتقدير
> أنا على فكره لم أفترض أنك مسيحي ولا حتى مسلم، لأن الأثنين عندي سيان ولا فرق على الإطلاق، فسواء كنت مسيحي أو لك اي دين آخر مهما ما كان لن تتغير الإجابة لأني أقصدها كما هي وأُقدمها للجميع بلا أي استثناء، وكلنا إنسان عزيز عند الله الحي بلا تمييز، لأننا نحن من نصنع التمييز ولكن الله الحي يحب الكل بلا تفريق...
> 
> عموماً أنا كل ما وضحته أن كل أسئلتك تدور في توصيف ومعنى كلمات لتصل لقناعة فكريه يا إما لصالحك يا أما لصالح الآخر، والله يا صديقي الحلو لا يُنظر إليه بهذا الشكل كما تعلم، لأني أكلمك في خبرة لقاء حي لشهادة الله عن ذاته في القلب، لأن ماذا سينفعنا الحديث والأفكار المتراصة عن الله كفكر وقناعة عقل !!! أليس هدفك أنك تقنعني أننا على خطأ، ولو دخلت معك في حديث لإقناعك فلن تقتنع وسندخل في حلقة مفرغة ما بين مؤيد ومُعارض، ومن لديه فلسفة ومنطق أقوى يقنع الآخر، وبالطبع سنظل نلف وندور حوالين فكر كل واحد فينا يحاول أن يثبت للآخر أنه صح والآخر على خطأ بين، وقد تصل التعليقات إلى 60 أو 600 تعليق ولن ننتهي أبداً، ويضيع علينا احنا الاتنين في النهاية معرفة الله كشخص حي يُعلن ذاته لنا ليكون لنا حياه باسمه، ونضيع وقت بعض في لف ودوران نخرج منه مجهدين وفي حالة إعياء تام !!!
> ...



 

 
شكرا لردك......... الذى لم يشفى . 

أنا انسان مؤمن بالاله الذى خلقنى الى درجة اليقين وأعرف أن أعبر عن من اؤمن به ببساطة شديدة ووضوح يكفينى. 

ولا أريد ان استفيض واتوغل فى الكلام عن (الله) الذى يعلو على أقصى قدرات عقلى. 

والثالوث (أصلا) الذى يحير كل العقول فى استيعابه ولا نفهمه حتى الان هو عندنا نحن المسلمين هزيادة واضافة مصطنعة ......لا أحد منا استطاع فهمها!.....ولا أحد أيضا عرف لها ضرورة . 

يعنى لا احنا فاهمينها ولا حتى(1%). 
لأ وايه؟      احنا مش عارفين حتى ايه لازمتها فى عقيدتنا اللى فاهمين بيها الله ببساطة شديدة (تكفى للايمان). 

يعنى لو اثبتنا حتى حتمية أن يكون الله ثالوثا.....على الاقل كنا كمسلمين حنؤمن بيها مع اعترافنا بانها فوق العقل(الجماعة اللى بيقولولك ازاى التلاتة يبقوا واحد)

عقيدتنا احنا  الخالية منها .....هى عقيدة فى منتهى البساطة التى لا يقدر أحد ان يطعن فى صحتها او يجد خللا أو نقصا. 
اهيه عقيدتنا ............  

الاله(الله) 
له ذات وصفات. 
ذات واحدة -لا يعلمها حقا الا هو......... 
هذه الذات موصوفة بكل الصفات الكمال اللى تيجى على بالك. 
طب افرض انتا عاوز تعرف عن ربنا اكتر من كدا......خليها بقى يوم القيامة لما تقابله.....مستعجل ليه؟.....................حتبقى ساعتها  تعاين جلال وجهه......يعنى لا غش ولا ضبابية فلسفة 

اله له ذات وصفات............عقيدة فى منتهى القوة .....محدش لقى فيها نقص.....ولا أثبت خلل فيها .........أو استنتج خطأها بدون اضافة شئ او تعديل فيها............من غير لا ثالوث ولا اقانيم ولا......الخ 

لم يحدث ابدا 

يعنى عقيدة بسيطة فى وصفها ...تحس كده ليها أصل فى قلبك من غير ما تتكلم .....وفى منتهى القوة والمتانة فى  وجه اى طاعن أو معترض!!!!! يعنى بسيطة وغير قابلة ايضا للاتهام بالنقص او التشكيك.
فما الذى يجبرنى بعد كل هذا اليقين والراحة التى أشعر بها عندما أذوق وضوح الله فى قلبى. 
ما الذى يجبرنى أن أترك هذا الايمان.......وانتقل للايمان باضافة أو زيادة لا لزوم لها أو ضرورة حتمية  اعرفها 
كأنها بالزبط(الثالوث ) حاجة كده بوظت وضوح ما اؤمن به وجعلت البسيط معقدا تعقيدا يغطى على هذه الذات المقدسة!!! 

لا شئ يجبرنى طبعا. 
فلماذا لا تجيب اسئلتى اذا؟؟

اليك تساؤلى: 
 التعليم يقول أن الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله فالله لا بمكن ان يكون الها له ذات الا اذا كان ثالوثا فى الواحد. 

اليس هذا معناه ان وجود الله له كيفية أو (شكلا) مرتبط به....بحيث ان الله لا يوجد الا فى هذا القالب. 

فيكون الله اذا لا يكون بذاته فقط.....أى لا يتوقف وجوده على ذاته فقط. 
بل يتوقف ايضا على اتخاذ الله لهيئة او كيفية محددة.........محددة بتعريف عقيدة الثالوث؟! 

أرجو ان أجد اجابة تفصيلية علما بان هذاا السؤال فى عقلى منذ 2007 ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

الأخ ايمن، وفر وقتك فيما سيفيد شخص، اما الحديث مع مصري ثائر فأستأذنك ان تدعه لي لأهمية وقتك عندي وأهمية الحفاظ عليه من هذا الضياع غير المؤتي بثمر.. هذه قضيتي..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2012)

> والثالوث (أصلا) الذى يحير كل العقول فى استيعابه ولا نفهمه حتى الان هو  عندنا نحن المسلمين هزيادة واضافة مصطنعة ......لا أحد منا استطاع  فهمها!.....ولا أحد أيضا عرف لها ضرورة .


طبعا ضرورة معرفة الثالوث تماثل ضرورة معرفة الخالق
فالثالوث فى ابسط معانية يعطينافكره عن الله انه حى بل مصدر كل حياة 
عاقل فوق كل عقل موجود بل منشئ كل وجود.
فما الصعب فى الثالوث لا أجد فيه صعوبه بل أجد بدونه نكون عابدين لكائن مجهول .


> كأنها بالزبط(الثالوث ) حاجة كده بوظت وضوح ما اؤمن به وجعلت البسيط معقدا تعقيدا يغطى على هذه الذات المقدسة!!!


لماذا معقد هل عندما أقول لك أنك حى موجود عاقل فى هذا تعقيد أم توصيف لما تقوم عليه الذات الواحده.





> التعليم يقول أن الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله فالله لا بمكن ان يكون الها له ذات الا اذا كان ثالوثا فى الواحد.
> 
> اليس هذا معناه ان وجود الله له كيفية أو (شكلا) مرتبط به....بحيث ان الله لا يوجد الا فى هذا القالب.


نعم حاشا ان يكون الله موجودا دون ان يكون وجوده قائما على الحياة والعقل.


> فيكون الله اذا لا يكون بذاته فقط.....أى لا يتوقف وجوده على ذاته فقط.
> بل يتوقف ايضا على اتخاذ الله لهيئة او كيفية محددة.........محددة بتعريف عقيدة الثالوث؟!


الله موجود بذاته لايمنع باقى الأقانيم التى تقوم عليها الذات الإلهية 
فهل أقنوم الذات الإلهيه (الآب) يكفى ان يعطى مفهوما للإله الذى نعبده دون اقنوم الكلمة الالهيه العقل الالهى الناطق (الإبن) دون اقنوم الحياه (الروح القدس.
بأسلوب أبسط 
هل يمكن ان تقوم الذات  الالهيه على اللا عقل واللا حياة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

> اذا قلنا أن الله يوجد بذاته........


ما معنى "بذاته"؟



> ولكن التعليم  يقول أن الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله فالله


أولا: تعليم مين؟
ثانيا: اية علاقة كلامك السابق بوجود علة لوجود الإله؟



> لا بمكن ان يكون الها له ذات الا اذا كان ثالوثا فى الواحد.


1. من الذي قال هذا أولا؟
2. ما معنى "له ذات"؟ انت تنسب الذات لله وكأنها صفة له!



> اليس هذا معناه ان وجود الله له كيفية أو (شكلا)  مرتبط به....بحيث ان الله لا يوجد الا فى هذا القالب.


1. أي قالب؟
2. لا



> فيكون الله اذا لا يكون بذاته فقط.....أى لا يتوقف وجوده على ذاته فقط.


فسر الجملة العجيبة هذه!



> بل يتوقف ايضا على اتخاذ الله لهيئة او كيفية محددة.........محددة بتعريف عقيدة الثالوث؟!


من قال لك ان الله اتخذ طبيعة او هيئة؟ ومن قال لك ان هذه الطبيعة المزعومة هو "الثالوث" أو "الهيئة"؟!!

من اين تأتي بهذه الكلمات العجيبة؟


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لدى سؤال:
> 
> اذا قلنا أن الله يوجد بذاته........
> اذن فوجود الله وكينونته لا تتوقف على علة أو سبب .............لان *المعلول مرتبط بعلته ولا يكون الا بها*.
> ...


 
*شيء حسن جدا أن يكون هذا السؤال في عقلك منذ 2007، لأن المسيح قال للذين يسألون:
*
*

فتشوا الكتب *لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.و *هي التي تشهد لي*.

*المسيح كان يكلم اليهود الذين كانوا يؤمنون بالكتب المقدسة التي لديهم وأن فيها الحياة الأبدية. وكأنه يقول لهم "أنتم تقرأون بدون تمييز.... فتشوا الكتب وميزوا ما جاء فيها لأنها تشهد لي."*
 
*أما أنك تقول عن الله: " *المعلول مرتبط بعلته ولا يكون الا بها *" فأنت جدفت على قدسية الله دون ما تدري.*
 

*لقد جعلتَ الله معلولا في حين أن الله علة الخَلق والوجود*
*المسيح عرفنا على الإله الحقيقي، لأنه كلمة الله الذي ظهر في الجسد ومنه خرج، وهو الذي فال:* 

* اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ.اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*

*لأن كلمة الله والله واحد.*

*كلامك المظلل باللون الأزرق ليس كلاما مسيحيا. لك ما تشاء ان تفكر. النتيجة أنك تصنع لنفسك إلها من فكرك وكل إله من صنع فكر البشر هو صنم *


----------



## عبد النور2011 (25 يونيو 2012)

الى الاخ مصرى ثائر
الالة الحقيقى الواحد  الذى اعبد دون سواة بينفرد بصفات ذاتية لة وصفات فعلية (صفات ذاتية وفعلية)
الثالوث هو المعبر عن صفات الحق الذاتية (وجود اللة وكينونة اللة وروح اللة)
انعم اللة علينا نحن المسيحيين بمعرفة ما كان يسعى الية كل البشر قديما ولكنهم كانوا يضلون الطريق فكانوا يعرفون ان للة صفات ذاتية او ثالوث ولكنهم اخطاوا وظنوا انها ثلاث الهة وكان هذا يتضح فى الثالوث الوثنى عند الفراعنة وعند اغلب البشر
اما حينما جاء الحق واتت المسيحية لا لتهدم اجتهادات القدماء بل لتصحح المعتقدات الباطلة
وكان الثالوث ثالوث صفات ذاتية فى شكل بلاغى لا مثيل لة
فحينما نقول بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
هذا وصف بلاغى والمعروف ان البلاغة اسلوب مجازى اى ليس هناك الاب والابن باعتبارهما حال بل كصفات وهذة هى نفطة الحسم عندكم تعرفون البلاغة وتتشددقون بها حينما يكون الامر على هواكم اما ان كان الامر ليس على هواكم تفترون وتدلسون علينا
الخلاصة الثالوث الالهى حقيقة ليست من صنع احد كشف الحق لنا عنها ومن ينكرها انكر وجود اللة ولكن الجاهل بالشى يعادية وشكرا


*تم تغيير اللون الأحمر بواسطة المشرف لأن إستعماله للمشرف.*
*يمكن للعضو أن يستعمله في فقرات أو جمل لإظهار أهميتها وليس في النص كاملا.*


----------



## Strident (26 يونيو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لدى سؤال:
> 
> اذا قلنا أن الله يوجد بذاته........
> اذن فوجود الله وكينونته لا تتوقف على علة أو سبب .............لان المعلول مرتبط بعلته ولا يكون الا بها.
> ...



حظك سييء، لان اجابة مقنعة جداً بالمنطق والفلسفة لهذا السؤال بالذات كانت امامي من مدة بسيطة....لكني نسيتها لانه سؤال غير مهم بالنسبة لي وكذلك بعد اجابته صار منتهياً.....وكنت مشغول بمواضيع اخرى...

لو لقيتهالك تاني هابقى اجيبهالك....هي بس الفكرة انه كان واحد صاحبي شرحهالي قبل كده من كذا كتاب فلسفة....بس نسيتها


----------



## مصرى ثائر (26 يونيو 2012)

الأخ سمعان الاخميمى: 

قرأت ردك جيدا..............ولسوء الحظ وجدته كلام مكرر يقال غالبا لكل متشكك يريد أن يسمع أى شئ يقوى ايمانه .................وأنا أصلا لم أطلب شرح الثالوث....فلا علاقة لكلامك بسؤالى.
كلامك لم يضف معنى جديدا فنحن فعلا نصف الله-كمسلمين- بأنه حى ومتكلم بدون ثالوث ............ 

وانا سألت سؤالا واضحا.......اما أن تجيبه أو تتركه لغيرك ولمن له دراسة تؤهله أو سابق معرفة

ولا عيب فى ان يقول المرء ...لا أعرف .....لا تستحى من هذه الكلمة....فنحن أصلا نتكلم عن ذات الله التى تعلو على تفكيرنا فان كنت لا تعرف اجابة عن السؤال الذى سأكتبه فى اخر هذه المشاركة....فاتركنى أركز مع من تطوع للاجابة -مع احترامى الكامل لشخصك طبعا 


الأخ مولكا مولكان: 

أنا سألت سؤالا......وبدلا من أن تأتينى بالاجابة........تلقى على الاسئلة! 

على أى حال سأجيبك  





Molka Molkan قال:


> ما معنى "بذاته"؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


بعد ان تجب أسئلتى.............ما قولك فى هذا الاستنتاج......أريد أن أعرف سلامة هذا الاستنتاج.... 

هل به خلل أو خطأ وذلك بغرض النقاش ليس الا: 
 سنقرر قاعدتان ثم نجمع بينهما!

 1-الله واجب الوجود بذاته. 
بمعنى أن كل الموجودات تستمد وجودها من غيرها .....من الله 

أما الله فهو كائن بذاته-انتبه أخى لهذه العبارة-الله مصدر وجوده هو ذاته وذاته فقط 
 وجود الله ياتى من ذاته .....فقط. 
 هذه هى القاعدة الأولى 

2- الثالوث واجب لله ولا يمكن ان يكون الاله له معنى بدون تحقق الثالوث .......بمعنى أخر بدون كون الله ثالوثا..(الله فى الاسلام واليهودية)
.......هذه هى القاعدة الثانية

الا نستنتج بوضوح أخى من الجمع بين القاعدتين الأولى والثانية أن الثانية تكسر الأولى.......وأن الاقرار بالقاعدة الثانية هو ربط لوجود الله بقانون(أوشئ مثل هذا)......يعنى وجود الله يتطلب قانون أو شرطا...وليس مستمدا فقط من ذاته مباشرة؟ 
فيكون وجود الله مسببا وليس ذاتيا.....فتسقط القاعدة الاولى التى نؤمن بها جميعا؟ 

مع خالص التحيات. 
ونعود فى المساء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2012)

*متهيألى الأخ عنده اختلاط رهيب فى فعم الثالوث بالرغم من اعتقاده بأنه فاهم له.
الذى يقر بجهله يا أخ افضل ممن يدعى العلم.
حاولت ان تظهر معرفتك بالثالوث والوحدانية المسيحية لكن سؤال أوضح مدى علمك الهزيل والمغلوط .
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يونيو 2012)

> أنا سألت سؤالا......وبدلا من أن تأتينى بالاجابة........تلقى على الاسئلة!


كيف أجيبك على شيء لا اعرف ماذا تقصد به أصلا؟



> معنى (الذات) ........ذات الشئ هى حقيقة الشئ
> هى حقيقة الشئ التى تجعله.....شيئا ........يعنى موجودا من الموجودات له كيان حقيقى وليس شيئا اعتباريا او افتراضيا
> 
> يعنى الانسان هو شئ حقيقى لان له ذات هى التى تجعل الانسان هذا له كيان نصفه بالوجود.....يعنى هى التى تجعله انسانا.
> ...


كما كنت اتوقع، هذا الكلام لا علاقة له بالثالوث أصلا..

إذن فانت مخطيء المعلومات اصلا ثم تسأل وتنتظر إجابة على خطأك..



> ان كنت ترفض عبارة......(الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله)
> 
> ساعطيك عبارة لها نفس المعنى المقصود.....هل تتفق معى فى أن:
> 
> ...


لم اجد الرد، هل لا ترى الأسئلة؟، نكررها لك:

أولا: تعليم مين؟
ثانيا: اية علاقة كلامك السابق بوجود علة لوجود الإله؟




> الثالوث(كحقيقة) واجب لله ....أى واجب لتعريف الله .


ما معنى "تعريف" الله؟



> يعنى أنكاره يكون هرطقة


من الذي انكره؟



> وبالتالى نفى ان يكون الله ثالوثا هو هدم لهذا الطرح نفسه(الاله) أو هدم لفكرة الاله نفسها فتكون عديمة المعنى؟



خطأ، النفي لا يكون لموجود، اما الرفض فيكون لموجود، فرفضك انت كمسلم لم يمنع من وجود الثالوث حقيقةً..



> هل تعترف ان الثالوث واجبا فى ذات الله أم ترفض؟


ما معنى "واجب"؟
الثالوث ليس شرطا، الثالوث هو شرح لطبيعة الله الواحدة المثلثة الاقانيم....



> اجابة هذا السؤال تتوقف على اجابتك لسؤالى فى الاعلى.


هذا هروب، فانا اسألك عما تكلمت فيه اصلا، فكيف يتوقف اجابة سؤالي على كلامك على كلام سأكتبه انا؟ هذا هروب، أكرر لك الأسئلة،،

1. من الذي قال هذا أولا؟
2. ما معنى "له ذات"؟ انت تنسب الذات لله وكأنها صفة له!





> ولكن لماذا لا تعرّف الثالوث ....ألا تصفه لى فى كلمة واحدة؟


لم تجب، :
1. أي قالب؟

ولماذا أعرفه لك في كلمة واحدة؟!!




> أريد ان أعرف منك  توصيف الثالوث....عندما نتكلم عن الثالوث ..فنحن نتكلم عن احدى صفات الله  أم حقيقة ذات الله؟أم........الله؟.....الخ


عندما تتكلم عن الثالوث فأنت تتكلم عن طبيعة الله اللاهوتية..



> بعد ان تجب أسئلتى.............ما قولك فى هذا الاستنتاج......أريد أن أعرف سلامة هذا الاستنتاج....


المرة الأخيرة التي تتجاهل فيها اسئلتي، لأنك لو فعلتها سيتم غلق الموضوع أو غلقه وطردك معا لإضاعة وقتنا ..



> أما الله فهو كائن بذاته-انتبه أخى لهذه العبارة-الله مصدر وجوده هو ذاته وذاته فقط


خطأ لاهوتي فج نتيجة إنعدام الفكر اللاهوتي في الإسلام، الله ليس له "مصدر وجود" أصلا..


> هذه هى القاعدة الأولى


كلام فارغ..



> 2- الثالوث واجب لله ولا يمكن ان يكون الاله له معنى بدون تحقق الثالوث



ما معنى "واجب"؟!! ومن قال هذا الكلام؟



> بمعنى أخر بدون كون الله ثالوثا..(الله فى الاسلام واليهودية)


الله في اليهودية أعلن أنه ليس مصمتا كما تدعي أنت في الإسلام، والإسلام نقل كلمة من اليهودية أيضا تفيد التعدد داخل جوهر الله الواحد، بالإضافة إلى ان القرآن لا ينفي او يعترض على حقيقة الثالوث أصلا، كما يؤكد على ألوهية المسيح وأن المسيح هو كلمة الله...
لا تخرجنا عن الموضوع وعن حدود القسم، ..



> الا نستنتج بوضوح  أخى من الجمع بين القاعدتين الأولى والثانية أن الثانية تكسر  الأولى.......وأن الاقرار بالقاعدة الثانية هو ربط لوجود الله بقانون(أوشئ  مثل هذا)


برغم خطأ القاعدتين ، إلا أني سأحاورك لاهدم فكرتك أيضا منطقياً،

انت تفرتض ان الثالوث هو "سبب" وهو "علة" لوجود هذا الإله، وهذا فهم خاطيء بل ساذج جدا للثالوث، فالثالوث هو شرح لطبيعة الإله اللاهوتية، وليس مسبب لها، لأن الثالوث هو نفسه الإله، وليس آخر غير الإله، إذن فهو ليس مسبب خارجي ليكون "علة" وجود الإله، بل هو نفسه الإله..



> يعنى وجود الله يتطلب قانون أو شرطا...وليس مستمدا فقط من ذاته مباشرة؟


تعريفك للذات خاطيء، وبالتالي فهو لا يلزمنا...


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يونيو 2012)

> اذا قلنا أن الله يوجد بذاته........
> اذن فوجود الله وكينونته لا تتوقف على علة أو سبب .............لان المعلول مرتبط بعلته ولا يكون الا بها.


*ومين قال ان الله مرتبط باى علة لوجوده الذاتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> ولكن التعليم  يقول أن الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الله فالله لا بمكن ان يكون الها له ذات الا اذا كان ثالوثا فى الواحد.


*مين قال ان الثالوث ضرورى لوجود الاله
الاله اصلا ثالوث ومن ينكر هذة الطبيعة يجعله مجرد وثن 

الانسان حى ولو مش حى ميبقاش انسان واللى ينكر حياة الانسان هيحوله لمجرد جماد
حياة الانسان هى من  طبيعته الانسانية 

وهكذا الله ثالوث ومن ينكر هذة الحقيقة حوله لمجرد اله وهمى مجنون ميت 

*


> اليس هذا معناه ان وجود الله له كيفية أو (شكلا)  مرتبط به....بحيث ان الله لا يوجد الا فى هذا القالب.


* 
الله لا شكل له الشكل مرتبط بالحيز والحيازية ضد كلية الوجود الالهى

والانسان لا يضه قالب للاله لكى يوجد فيه

بل يؤمن بالاله كما هو احنا مش بنفترض افتراضات وهمية للاله ونضعه فيها
*


> بل يتوقف ايضا على اتخاذ الله لهيئة او كيفية محددة.........محددة بتعريف عقيدة الثالوث؟!


*طيب الوحدانية علة لتعريف الاله فى قالب محدد ولالا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يونيو 2012)

الأمر أيها الأحباء بسيط لا يحتمل النقاش، لولا أن الأخ *أيمونديد *نصح من البداية ألا نجيب فلسفيا، وهو بالطبع على حق ما دام الأمر يتعلق بالله، ولكننا في النهاية في "سؤال وجواب" ولا يحتمل الأمر هنا أن نتحاور ونتجادل أصلا، وعليه لا مانع من الإجابة من نفس الأرض التي جاء منها السؤال. فإن أراد السائل الكريم بعد ذلك النقاش فليتوجه إذن مع فرسان النقاش، مثل مولكا وباول، أو مع أهل الفلسفة، مثل فادي، إلى قسم الشبهات أو قسم المناظرة الثنائية. هذا بالطبع مجرد رأي واقتراح. 




مصرى ثائر قال:


> ....................
> نحن كمسلمين لم تعرف عقولنا الا شيئين.....ذات الله وصفات الله.
> فهل الثالوث شيئا ثالثا......وما اسم هذا الشئ؟!
> 
> ...




  هناك أولا خلط كبير في لغتك ومن ثم ـ عفوا ـ في تفكيرك. لا عجب أنك تعيش مع هذا السؤال منذ عام 2007! أول الخلط يكمن تحديدا في اعتبار الثالوث شرطا، أو أن الله بالضرورة هو الثالوث. هذا التعبير نفسه خاطئ. نشرح بهدوء: 

*الجملة الأولى *(الله موجود بذاته) تعني ـ كما أشرتَ في رسالتك الأولى ـ ألا علة لله، فالله علة ذاته، ولذلك نقول إن الله فوق العلة، لا يخضع للسببية. 

*الجملة الثانية *(الله لا يمكن أن يوجد إلا كثالوث) هي التي تحتوي على الخلط، لأن تركيبها اللغوي نفسه خاطئ ـ كما أشرتُ ـ يكشف عن تناقض في الفكر ذاته، وقد تكرر ذلك تقريبا في كل رسائلك. الله لا "شرط" له ولا "ضرورة" تقيده ولا شيء خارج إمكانه، لأن ذلك يتعارض من حيث المبدأ مع إطلاق قدرته. 

  أما إجابتك فهي أن الله ـ كما أعلن بذاته عن ذاته ـ هو هذا الثالوث نفسه. الثالوث ليس صفة أو هيئة أو قالبا لله، لكنه الله ذاته. إذا أردت الفلسفة فأقرب تصور فلسفي لذلك يأتي بالتمييز بين "الوجود" و"الماهية": تعريف الماهية هنا أنها "منشأ الأثر". على سبيل المثال: الماء أثره البلل. "وجود" الماء ليس هو ما يؤثر بالبلل ولكنها "ماهية" الماء. أيضا النار تحرق، لكن "وجود" النار لا يحرق، وإنما "ماهية" النار هي ما يحرق، فهكذا نميز فلسفيا بين الوجود والماهية، باعتبار الماهية منشأ الأثر، والأثر هنا هو الإحراق. لذلك إذا توقفت النار عن الإحراق ـ فرضا، أو وحيا ـ فهذا يعني فقط أن الماهية تبدلت أو تغيرت، لكنه لا يعني أن النار أصبحت "عدما" أو توقفت عن "الوجود".

  فبالمثل هنا: لا يتعارض "الوجود الواحد" مع "الماهية الثالوث"، لأن الثالوث هو "منشأ الأثر الإلهي" في الكون، بل إن الكون كله بعض هذا الأثر، ولكن بشرط: أن الثالوث (أو الماهية إذا جاز هذا التقريب الفلسفي) هو فقط حسب إعلان الله لنا عنه، في إطار الإدراك البشري المحدود، ودون تعارض مع لامحدودية الله. من ثم لا تناقض بين الجملتين ولا تعارض، بل أكثر من ذلك يمكن أن نضعهما معا في عبارة واحدة، هي أن "*الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد واجب الوجود بذاته*".

  بعد ذلك السؤال: ما هو "أثر" كل أقنوم فهذا سؤال آخر. السؤال: ما هي العلاقة بين الأقانيم فهذا سؤال ثالث، وهكذا. لذلك فالفلسفة هي أشق الفنون، تطلب أكثر درجات الدقة والانضباط الفكري، وإلا فليبحث الهواة عن فن آخر. 

* * *​ 


مصرى ثائر قال:


> .......................
> .......................
> عقيدتنا احنا  الخالية منها .....هى عقيدة فى منتهى البساطة التى لا يقدر أحد ان يطعن فى صحتها او يجد خللا أو نقصا.
> اهيه عقيدتنا ............
> ...




   أما حديثك عن "اليقين" و"الراحة" وغير ذلك مما تشعر به في الإسلام، نظرا لبساطته ووضوحه على حد قولك، فهذا كله ـ أخي الحبيب ـ مما ينصرف أيضا على "جنة العبيط" كما يقول التعبير الشهير. إن كنت حقا تصدق ما تقول فاعلم إذن أن هذه الصفات الإلهية "البسيطة" ـ على حد زعمك ـ تنقسم بعد ذلك إلى ما يسمى "صفات الذات" و"صفات الفعل"، ثم يختلف المسلمون أنفسهم كعادتهم في تعريف الحد الفاصل بين النوعين، وهذا فقط على سبيل المثال. القرآن نفسه كانت قضية خلقه ولا زالت محل خلاف حاد، حتى أن ابن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى" يصل إلى قمة العبث وهو ينفي القولين معا: (من قال عن القرآن: هو مخلوق، فهو جهميّ، ومن قال: غير محلوق، فهو مبتدع)! هكذا ظل المسلمون الأوائل مئات السنين يتخبطون ويكفرون بعضهم بعضا لحسم مثل هذه القضايا والمشكلات اللاهوتية، وحتى الآن لم يحسموها، سيان ما يتعلق بالذات والاستواء والجهة والجسمية، أو ما يتعلق بالقرآن كلام الله وهل هو قديم أم مخلوق، بصوت وحروف أم بدونها، أو أخيرا ما يتعلق بالإرادة وبالتسيير والتخيير ونظرية "الكسب" التي اخترعها الأشعري والتي تعتبر ـ بشهادة المسلمين قبل غيرهم ـ أحد أكبر الألغاز في التاريخ! هل تفهم حقا نظرية "الكسب" أخي الفيلسوف الذي يشعر بـ"الراحة" و"اليقين"؟ هلا تفضلت بشرحها هنا لأخيك، لعلنا "نهتدي" على يدك؟

  ليس أيا من هذا على أي حال هو المقصود، إنما أردت فقط أن أشير ـ مجرد إشارة سريعة ـ إلى تراث نستطيع أن نكتب فيه كتبا لا مجرد رسالة، نكشف لك فيها كم من الخلط والألغاز والتناقضات تملأ مراحل التكوين الإسلامي الأولى، إلى أن هوى أخيرا سيف الخليفة فقطع كل الألسن وأسكت كل الأصوات، حتى جاء مثلك آخر الزمان يزعم أن الأمر في الإسلام ـ بالمقارنة مع المسيحية ـ "بسيط جدا"، و"واضح جدا"، و"سهل جدا"، وأنك ـ حسب ما فهمت من أسلوبك ـ تكاد يغمى عليك من فرط "الراحة" و"اليقين" اللذين تشعر بهما!

  أما غايتي ـ أخي الحبيب ـ فهي فقط أن تهبط قليلا من هذا الكبرياء الذي تفيض به رسائلك صراحة وضمنا، لأنه لا يكشف في الحقيقة إلا عن "كاذب" مدلس لا يبغي سوى التشكيك، أو عن "جاهل" ساذج لا يعرف حتى تاريخه، وأنا أربأ بك عن أن تكون هذا أو ذاك. 

* * *​


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

تحية أخي الحبيب
دعني أوضح لك الخطأ الإسلامي الأول: (البساطة هي الصح وهي الحل )



> عقيدتنا احنا  الخالية منها .....هى عقيدة فى منتهى البساطة التى لا يقدر أحد ان يطعن فى صحتها او يجد خللا أو نقصا.




مع أنك تقول



> ولا أريد ان استفيض واتوغل فى الكلام عن (الله) الذى يعلو على أقصى قدرات عقلى




هذا خلل وتناقض في كلامك 
على كل سأحاول أن أجيبك عن سؤالك، ولكني أريد أن اعرف أولاً إذا كنت فهمت التالي بشكل صحيح

أنت ترى أن:
ـ الله هو ذات الله بشكله البسيط (ببساطة يعني)
ـ وأن الثالوث المسيحي هو الله والابن والروح القدس

أرجو أن تجيبني لكي أوضح لك الجواب لسؤالك الذي استعصى عليك منذ عام 2007


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2012)

لقد قيل الكثير من الكلام المفيد في مشاركات الاخوة 

*يا ريت أيها الإخوة *

*نكتفي بهذا الكم من الردود*

*بسبب صمت صاحب الموضوع *​


----------



## ارجوان (26 يونيو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> الأمر أيها الأحباء بسيط لا يحتمل النقاش، لولا أن الأخ *أيمونديد *نصح من البداية ألا نجيب فلسفيا، وهو بالطبع على حق ما دام الأمر يتعلق بالله، ولكننا في النهاية في "سؤال وجواب" ولا يحتمل الأمر هنا أن نتحاور ونتجادل أصلا، وعليه لا مانع من الإجابة من نفس الأرض التي جاء منها السؤال. فإن أراد السائل الكريم بعد ذلك النقاش فليتوجه إذن مع فرسان النقاش، مثل مولكا وباول، أو مع أهل الفلسفة، مثل فادي، إلى قسم الشبهات أو قسم المناظرة الثنائية. هذا بالطبع مجرد رأي واقتراح.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو كثير قــــــــــــــــــوي جدا  ما قصرت فشيت غلي عنجد الله ربنا يباركك


----------



## خادم البتول (27 يونيو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو كثير قــــــــــــــــــوي جدا  ما قصرت فشيت غلي عنجد الله ربنا يباركك




تكرم عينك أختي الغالية يللي بعشق اسمها شو جميل . كل الأخوة ما قصروا وكله شمّر ع زنوده وقدم أحلى مشاركات.. وبشرفي أنا عنجد يللي بتعلم من الجميع. شكرا لكلماتك بلون الأرجوان وربنا يباركك يا "أجمل أخت حلوة" ـ بعد إذن أستاذنا الكبير أيمونديد. :16_4_10:


----------



## Strident (27 يونيو 2012)

تذكرت جزء من الإجابة، وهو ان الثالوث ليس ضرورة وجود او شيء استنتجناه...

انما هو إعﻻن إلهي....يعني لم نصل إليها بالاستنباط المنطقي، حيث تكون ضرورة وبدونها ﻻ يمكن ان يوجد الرب...


----------



## عبد النور2011 (27 يونيو 2012)

الاخ المسلم بيقول ان اللة قائم بذاتة ويفسرها ان مصدرة ذاتة يا مسلم افهم ارجوك ولو لمرة فى عمرك اللة قائم بذاتة اى لا مصدر او اصل لة وهو منفرد عن المخلوق الذى لة اصل سواء تراب او اشياء اخرى


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يونيو 2012)

اسف لتأخرى فى الرد فقد شغلنى عملى يا أخ مولكان . 

عموما حتى لا يطول بنا الجدال سأجيب على أسئلتك التى لمتنى على تركها ولكن ألخص لك بسرعة الموضوع تلخيصا موجزا.

أنا اتبع منهج الاستقراء المنطقى على النصوص التى تشرح عقيدة الثالوث وأقرر بذلك مقدمة ....تؤدى بنا الى نتيجة. 

أساس الموضوع: 
1-الله موجود قائم بذاته. 
2-الله لا يكون الا ثالوثا  (يعنى ثلاثة أقانيم...........الخ)
فتكون العبارة الاولى اثبات للوجود الذاتى ثم  تأتى العبارة الثانية لتنفى مبدأ(الوجود الذانى).


 والان لنرد على أسئلتك.


Molka Molkan قال:


> كيف أجيبك على شيء لا اعرف ماذا تقصد به أصلا؟
> 
> 
> سؤالى الذى أقصده:
> ...





 عرف لى أنت الذات  وانا سألتزم بتعريفك  فى موضوعى. 
ولكن ليكن تعريفا يجعلنا نفهم معنى الكلمة وليس فقط استبدال الكلمة بأخرى(جوهر-ماهية....الخ)

 ملحوظة : الموضوع يحتاج لضرب امثلة. 

وسيكون لى مشاركة أخرى اوضح فيها كلامى بأمثلة.

مع خالص التحيات.


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2012)

هل يمكن لأحد المشرفين نقل الموضوع إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات لكونه خرج عن السؤال والجواب إلى النقاش؟


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل يمكن لأحد المشرفين نقل الموضوع إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات لكونه خرج عن السؤال والجواب إلى النقاش؟


 

نعم هذا مكانه المناسب.


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2012)

*ينقل لقسم الرد على الشبهات*​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يونيو 2012)

ملحوظة أخ مولكان: 

دعنى أوضح لك  أنه بدون الوضوح فى كلامنا والدقة فلن نصل لاثبات شئ اطلاقا. 

 اقرأ معى أول شئ كتبه الاخ     aymonded  

((سلام لشخصك العزيز:
حبيب قلبي الغالي كلامك غريب شوية، لأن الله لا يوجد فيه شكل أو هيئة مثل الإنسان، فالله كائن بذاته، هو أعلن لنا ذاته كثالوث قدوس، والثالوث ليس شكل ولا هيئة في قالب كما تظن، لأن الرب نفسه قال: [ والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي، لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته ] (يوحنا 5: 37)))


اذن الله يوجد كثالوث  

وحرف الكاف يفيد التشبيه والتمثيل......فنفهم من العبارة أن الثالوث هو.....هيئة لوجوده .. 

ستقول لى كلمة خاطئة ...أجيبك بأن هذه أدق كلمة نعبر بها عن المعنى الوحيد الذى نفهمه ويسمح به المنطق من عبارة الأخ  aymonded   

.........كلمة هيئة أو علة! 

ولكن حتى هذه العبارة البسيطة لم تتفقوا عليها 

اقرا ماذا قال الأخ- خادم البتول: 

((أما إجابتك فهي أن الله ـ كما أعلن بذاته عن ذاته ـ هو هذا الثالوث نفسه. الثالوث ليس صفة أو هيئة أو قالبا لله، لكنه الله ذاته)).​

يعنى الله هو الثالوث! 

فقل لى هل الله يوجد كثالوث أم هو الثالوث. 

لا يمكن أن تكون (الثالوث) هنا صفة فنحن لا نقول مثلا: 

الله يكون كرحيم 
بل الله يكون رحيم. 

منتظر اجاباتك بفارغ الصبر ايا كان القسم الذى نلتقى فيه.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2012)

سأحاول التواصل ليلا لصعوبة التواصل الآن نظرا لأن النت ضعيف جدا الآن لدي، فلا اتمكن من المتابعة بشكل سريع وصحيح، ولكن، ضع الإقتباسات المطلوبة من اللينكين الذين وضعتهما لأنهما لم يفتحا معي ربما لسوء النت..


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> ملحوظة أخ مولكان:
> 
> دعنى أوضح لك  أنه بدون الوضوح فى كلامنا والدقة فلن نصل لاثبات شئ اطلاقا.
> 
> ...




أخي الحبيب لا تفهم كلامي خطأ، وتحوره لمعنى آخر حسب فهمك، لأني لا أتكلم عن الثالوث كتشبية أو تمثيل أو صفة، فأزل عن كلماتي الألفاظ اللغوية العربية لئلا يتحور كلامي في غير موضوعه لأن هذا ليس قصدي كما استنتجت، لأني لم أقصد ان أكتب بحرفية إنما مجرد توضيح، ولا أقصد أن له هيئة محدودة في شكل، ولم أتكلم على أن الثالوث كصفة على الإطلاق، ولا أقصد المعنى الحرفي بحرف [ الكاف ]، وأنا لن أدخل في أحاديث فلسفية بلا معنى ولا اُريد أن أتناقش وأتحاور أو أُجادل، ولكني أُريد أن لا تحوِّر كلماتي لمعنى آخر تماماً لأنك لم تفهم قصدي منذ البداية لأنك تُريد أحاديث فكرية فلسفية حول طبيعة الله الحي الذي يشهد لذاته لمن يُريد أن يعرفه ويدخل في حياة شركة ولا يُريد أن يعرف معلومات عنه، وأن يشرحه، لأن الله الذي يخضع لعقلي وأنا أشرحه بفكري يُصبح وثن صنعته بمخيلتي لأني لم ألتقي به كشخص حي ( ولا أقصد التشبية هنا بل أتكلم عن شخصية الله الحي) أعلن لي ذاته بلمسة حياة ورؤية إيمان تجدد قلبي من الداخل... 


*فأرجو أن تُخرج كل كلامي خارج الحديث على الإطلاق*، ولا تقتبس من كلامي شيء لتحوره حسب فهمك الشخصي لأن أحياناً الألفاظ العربية لو أُخذت بدون فهم الموضوع بالكامل ستخرج عن المعنى المقصود لأني لم أكن أقصد على الإطلاق أن أضع الثالوث كصفة، أو مجرد شكل أو أحده في هيئة أو فكر، وأكون شاكراً لشخصك العزيز، كما أشكر الجميع، وأطلب أن لا يقتبس أحد مني شيء أو يفسر أو يشرح ما قد كتبت بدون أن يسألني شخصياً عن معنى ما كتبته، لأن من الوضاح أنا باتكلم في وادي وشخصك العزيز بتتكلم في وادي آخر بعيد عن ما كتبت تماماً، وساصحح اللفظة لأنك فهمت كلامي في إطار اللغة العربية بالحرفية حسب ظنك أنت وليس حسب قصدي في الموضوع... أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير، كن معافي


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2012)

أرجو أن لا ينظر أحد لكلمة حرف [ الكاف ] في كلماتي لأني لا أقصد حرفيتها
ولكن يظهر أن معظم القراء بيمسكوا في الحرف لا المفهوم الصحيح في الموضوع
وأنا لم أُصححها إلا حينما أدركت أن الكلام سيُأخذ بمحمل بعيد تماماً عن المقصود
أقبلوا مني كل تقدير؛ كونوا معاً مُعافين
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2012)

يغلق الموضوع لحين تواجدي لسوء حالة النت لدي هذه الأيام، فربما تطول وانا لا اريد تشتيت الموضوع، وشكرا للأستاذ أيمن..


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

> اليس الثالوث حتمى لمفهوم الاله


من قال هذا؟



> والاله موجود بذاته


قائم بذاته هنا مقصود بها أنه ليس له علة ولا سبب للوجود، ولا علاقة لها اصلا بالثالوث!



> قائم بها فيك


الإله قائم بذاته فيّ؟!!



> والثالوث أصلا حتمى لكى تكون معنى أو تعريف(الاله) سليما له معنى وبالتالى


من قال هذا؟



> يصح وجودها.


هى اية دي؟




> هذا هو أساس الموضوع وليس من السهل فهمه


هذا إن كان له معنى أصلا :t31:



> يعنى...(ذات) الشئ ليست هى (حقيقة الشئ من حيث هو).


لم اتكلم عن "شيء" ، ركز ، انا اتكلم عن تعريفك للذات وربطها بالثالوث والعلة..



> صحح لى التعريف اذا......حتى لا أضل


عندما نقول ان الإله قائم بذاته، نقصد بها أنه قائم بنفسه، اي قائم بغير علة او مسبب خارجي، وليس أن له شيء أسمه ذات هى علة وجوده هو، هذا بشكل عام بدون الثالوث أصلا..




> التعليم المسيحى هو الذى يقرر ان الثالوث حتمى وواجب فى الاعتقاد بالله.



لم يكن كلامك أصلا عن "الإعتقاد بالله" بل كان عن "وجود الله"، فركز رجاءً..



> فهذا الرابط يكفى لاثبات ان هذا هو تعليم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية


رابط؟!! تتحاور معي بالرابط!! ورابط لماذا؟ لكتاب لا تعرف حتى اسم كاتبه؟ اهذا حجة علىّ حتى يكون له مكان في الموضوع؟

تأتي بكلام خادم، وتقول ان هذا هو تعليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية؟  يبدو انك ستظل حائرا إلى ان يتوفاك الله بهذه الطريقة..



> والاب هنرى بولاد اليسوعى


هنري بولاد اليسوعي حجة علىّ؟!! هذا بغض النظر عن كلامه أصلا، سواء هذا او الخادم السابق الذي لم تشر حتى لما تريده في كتابه!




> اقصد بتعريف الله هو النص الذى نشرح به معنى هذا الشئ الذى نؤمن به (الله)
> 
> يعنى.....Definition of GOD


وبحسب هذا التعريف لكلمة "تعريف" التي قلتها سابقا، أسألك عن جملتك الأولى، من الذي قال هذا الكلام؟




> كل من هو غير مسيحى بالاضافة طبعا الى المورمون.



كل من هو غير مسيحي لو انكر الثالوث سيكون مهرطق؟!! عجبي!! هل غير المسيحي يحتاج لهرطقة أصلا!!؟ هو بالفعل غير مسيحي اصلا، فعلام نهرطقه؟ والمورمون ليسوا مسيحيون أصلاً لكي يهرطقوا فقط!



> دعك من كلمة (نفى)........لنقل (رفض)


دقق في كلامك، فليس من المعقول ان تتكلم في امر في هذا وانت لا تتقن اختيار كلماتك



> انتهينا من هذه النقطة


انتهينا ازاي؟



> معناها لازم.....يعنى الثالوث لازم للتعريف بالاله.......definition


من قال هذا؟



> وأشكرك لانك وضحت ما هو(الثالوث) وقلت انه(طبيعة)


أنا قلت ان الثالوث "طبيعة"؟!! هل ترى موضوعا آخر وترد في هذا الموضوع؟!!!!!!!



> أنت تقول الثالوث هو طبيعة الله الالهية (اللاهوتية)


أين قلت هذا الكلام؟

سأتماشى معك في التالي برغم عدم وجود ما تدعيه علىّ..



> ولكن عقيدة الثالوث تقول ان  الأقانيم لها نفس طبيعة اللاهوت.



وبدقة نقول: ان للثالوث نفس اللاهوت المساوي بإتحاد كامل بينهم.



> فهل الثالوث هو الطبيعة اللاهوتية أم له طبيعة لاهوتية؟!


 الثالوث هو شرح لطبيعة الله الواحدة المثلثة الاقانيم....، ولكن جدلا أجيبك من منطق جدلي وليس إيماني، أي اني لا افترض صحة كلامي في هذه النقطة التالية:

الثالوث هو الطبيعة اللاهوتية ومادام هو الطبيعة اللاهوتية فهو له "الـــ"طبيعة اللاهوتية! لأنها هو.




> ثم هل طبيعة الله هى ذاته أم غير ذاته؟



انت لديك إضطراب في تعريف كلمة "ذات" وبالتالي فلا يمكن ان اجيبك على تعريف غير منضبط في عقلك.




> .أم السؤال بالنسبة لك مغلوط؟



لكي تسألني عن أن هذا هو ذاك ام لا، لابد ان تعرف لي "هذا" و "ذاك" لأقول لك..




> أنا لا أهرب لأننى أصلا  صاحب السؤال .



انت صاحب السؤال الأصلي، والآن لا اسألك عن السؤال الاصلي بل عن سؤال جاء في الحوار نفسه بعد السؤال الأصلي، وبالتالي فسببك أنك صاحب السؤال ليس له قيمة لانك تهرب من سؤال آخر طرحته عليك..




> 1- الذى قال هذا اولا هو علماء اللاهوت
> 
> راجع الرابطين  اللذان وضعتهما لك فى الأعلى.


تم الرد، ولم اجد فيهما علماء لاهوت حجة علىّ...



> وأكرر.... الثالوث حتمى فى الله حسب العقيدة المسيحية


تكرارك لا قيمة له، فتكرار ما لم تثبته لن يثبته مهما كررته..


> وأدعوك لانهاء هذه النقطة التى تم حسمها


تم حسمها بعدم إيرادك لدليل واحد..



> اترك كلمة(قالب)  فلم استخدمها  الا لتقريب الفكرة لك


لا تقرب المعنى، اريدك ان تتكلم بكل ما تريد من دقة، فتقريب المعنى مع شخص مثلك مضطرب الفكر ومضطرب التعريف، ولا يملك اي علم لاهوتي، لن يصل لي كلامك بشكل صحيح..



> أدق ما استطيع أن اعبر به عن الثالوث فى كلمة واحدة .....هو انه (قانون......أو هيئة) يكون وجود الله مرتبطا به.......هذا حسب فهمى.



من اين اتيت بـ"قانون" وبـ"هيئة"؟

انت تقول "وجود الله" مرتبطا به، وهذا غريب، حيث أن وجود الله نفسه هو في ثلاثة أقانيم، فإن لم يوجدوا لما كان هناك "وجود" لله، لأن الثالوث هو الإله اصلا وليس شيء خارجي بوجوده يوجد الإله..



> أما لماذا أطلب منك تعريف الثالوث؟
> 
> فلكى تعرف عن ماذا تتكلم أصلا!


انا اعرف عن ماذا اتكلم جيدا، لكنك لا تعرف اي شيء، واما عن سؤالك، فلن اجيبه لأنك تسأل عما استصعب عليك من 2007 ، وبالتالي فالموضوع عن حل الإشكال، وليس عن تعليمك..



> يعنى عندما نقول....الله رحيم قدير عليم....الخ
> 
> لو سألتنى عن ماذا تتكلم؟ سأجيبك :أتكلم عن (صفات الله) أو (وصف الله)


ما دخل هذا الكلام في الموضوع؟
لو تكلمت بمثل هذا الكلام مرة أخرى، سأضطر لأريك بماذا تؤمن إسلامياً وعندها لن يكون الامر لطيفاً بالنسبة لك..



> هل عرفت مغزى سؤالى؟


لا..



> وهل طبيعة الله هى ذات الله؟


نعود فنقول، لكي اجيبك لابد من تعريف "ذات" الله بشكل صحيح، لكي أقول لك "نعم" او "لا"



> هذا كلام خطير يا أخى


بما انك كررت تجاهلك لأسئلتي للمرة الثانية وانا قد حضرتك وقلت سابقا:



> * المرة الأخيرة التي تتجاهل فيها اسئلتي*، لأنك لو فعلتها سيتم غلق الموضوع أو غلقه وطردك معا لإضاعة وقتنا ..



فعليه، سيتم غلق موضوعك تماماً..




> هل عندك اثبات؟
> أحضره لى  فلا يوجد شئ اطلاقا أخاف من النقاش فيه.



يعني الله في الإسلام له مصدر وجود؟!!!!!!:spor2:



> والذى قال هذا الكلام هو التعليم الكنسى(عقيدة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وباقى الكنائس).


لم تثبت كلامك.



> عرف لى أنت الذات  وانا سألتزم بتعريفك  فى موضوعى.


لن اعرف لك لأني الآن لا اعلمك، بل اناقشك فيما تعلمه انت اصلا..



*يُغلق لتعمد التهرب من الأسئلة..*


----------

